# Corsair H60 von 2012 auf AM4 Prozessor nutzbar?



## Shizofred (9. Februar 2019)

Nabend Leute,

wie der Titel schon verrät möchte ich gerne wissen, ob meine Anfang 2012 gekauft H60 auf einem AM4 Board geeignet ist. Ich habe heute meinen neuen Unterbau für meinen Rechner erhalten und wollte schon mit dem Umbau loslegen.
Leider konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob die AiO-Wasserkühlung auf einem R5 2600 verbaut werden kann. Ich würde sie gerne weiterverwenden und habe keine Lust eine neue zu kaufen. Ansonsten würde ich den mitgelieferten Boxed-Kühler nehmen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## max310kc (9. Februar 2019)

Laut Corsair angeblich schon. Die AMD Halterung sollte wohl passen. Ansonsten Halterung bei Corsair kaufen.

Im Zweifelsfall nachschauen ob deine Halterung zum Lochabstand passt. Sollte nicht all zu schwer sein.


----------



## Shizofred (10. Februar 2019)

Zur Info. Ich habe die erste Generation der H60 gekauft. Kurz danach kam die zweite Generation. Das Kit zur Am4 Halterung sieht nicht so aus, als würde es auf meine AiO passen.


----------



## max310kc (10. Februar 2019)

Corsair geizt da wirklich mit genauen Angaben, was da Versionen angeht.  Nur um Missverständnisse auszuschließen, ich sprach von dieser Halterung.

Aus irgendeinem Grund schickt einen google ja erstmal zur laut Beschreibung falschen Halterung.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Februar 2019)

Shizofred schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> wie der Titel schon verrät möchte ich gerne wissen, ob meine Anfang 2012 gekauft H60 auf einem AM4 Board geeignet ist.


Das dürfte wohl zu einem großen Teil davon abhängen wie viele Betriebsstunden sie schon hinter sich hat, denn wenn sie so ausschaut wird sie wohl nicht mehr viel kühlen können.


----------



## Shizofred (11. Februar 2019)

max310kc schrieb:


> Corsair geizt da wirklich mit genauen Angaben, was da Versionen angeht.  Nur um Missverständnisse auszuschließen, ich sprach von dieser Halterung.
> 
> Aus irgendeinem Grund schickt einen google ja erstmal zur laut Beschreibung falschen Halterung.



Ja die Halterung habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Ich denke aber mal, dass diese nicht passen wird. Das hier ist meine H60

Corsair Hydro H60 im Test ▷ Testberichte.de-∅-Note


----------

